# Weekly Montana Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly Montana Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices steady on old crop inventory. Trade
activity and demand on new crop offerings mostly light with light to moderate
buyer inquiry. Hay producers remain busy cutting and baling first cutting. A
larger volume of dry land fields are being harvested due to the extra moisture
received this year. Some hay was damaged by rain, decreasing hay quality in
areas. New crop prices have not been fully established at this time however
producers are looking for steady prices with last year. All sales FOB the stack
and per ton basis in large rounds or large square bales, unless otherwise
stated.

Alfalfa: Premium to Supreme 85.00-95.00, new crop 100.00; small squares
160.00-180.00, 190.00-200.00 delivered. Good to Premium 75.00-85.00; small
squares 140.00-160.00. Fair to Good 55.00-75.00.

Alfalfa/Grass mix: Good to Premium 70.00-85.00; small squares 140.00-
170.00. Fair to Good 50.00-70.00.

Timothy grass: Good to Premium 100.00-110.00; small squares 150.00-180.00.


----------

